# Art from Vienna - Klimt and Schiele



## Capt Lightning (Dec 5, 2022)

I was always inclined to associate Gustav Klimt with "The Kiss", but he produced a wide range of paintings..







And two by  Egon Schiele...  I find the style a bit unsettling..


----------



## Gaer (Dec 5, 2022)

Genius!


----------



## Jace (Dec 6, 2022)

"The Lady in Gold" by Klimt...was made into a movie.
Interesting! The facts....
Did you know of it?  
Happen to see?


----------



## Wren (Dec 7, 2022)

One of my favourite artists 

‘Golden tears’ (Freya’s heartbreak)


----------



## Lara (Dec 7, 2022)

Just being helpful Capt Lightning, by adding a little clarity for your Klimt pics




.


----------



## Lara (Dec 7, 2022)

Judith


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2022)

Wren said:


> One of my favourite artists
> 
> ‘Golden tears’ (Freya’s heartbreak)
> View attachment 254365


This painting is often attributed to Klimt but was not painted by him. ‘Golden Tears’, also known as 'Freya’s Tears’, was painted by French artist Anne-Marie Zilberman in the style of Klimt. Influenced by his work, Zilberman applied gold leaf to make the tears.


----------



## Wren (Dec 7, 2022)

Thanks for the info Pink Biz, is this one called ‘The Embrace’ ?  it looks like it followed ‘The Kiss’ all beautiful paintings


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2022)

Wren said:


> Thanks for the info Pink Biz, is this one called ‘The Embrace’ ?  it looks like it followed ‘The Kiss’ all beautiful paintings
> View attachment 254427


It actually predates 'The Kiss" by two years.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 7, 2022)

Jace said:


> "The Lady in Gold" by Klimt...was made into a movie.
> Interesting! The facts....
> Did you know of it?
> Happen to see?


I saw the original painting.  It's gorgeous & mesmerizing.  It's at the Neue Gallerie on Fifth Ave.


----------



## Lara (Dec 7, 2022)

One of my favorites. I think it's called "Mother and Child"


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2022)

Klimt;  Schubert at the piano 1945


----------



## Lara (Dec 7, 2022)

Attersee...Klimt's artistic revolt. He resolved to pursue his personal vision 
and painted the landscapes at Attersee to only satisfy himself.


----------

